# Best 5.1 speakers?



## sonu1983 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey guys..i was thinkin of gettin LOGITECH X540..but then i have a few options..like ALTEC LANSING VL 251,though its not available in the market..and also ALTEC LANSING VS3251...

so if u guys know more..plz lemme more  

P.S:which sound card to go along with them


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2008)

i have the Logitech Z-5500 THX-Certified 505-Watt 5.1 Digital Surround Sound Speaker.. and Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum EX sound card... 
sound rocks man... pura ghar hila deta hai 

anyways whats your budget??? 
and whats the price of Logitech X-540 and Z-5300e ???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 9, 2008)

X540 is now for 5k range nd is best in that budget. there is no other gud option in that range. Forget 251i..even X530 is far better than that.
And X540 is damn sexy too, much better than previously sexy X530[now 4.3k].


----------



## sonu1983 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet man..i always wanted the x540..my budget is around 7 to 8k..so i thought this and a sound card..plz recommend ..btw x540 aint available in hyderabad..bloody dealer sucks..they say it will take 10 days time..lol..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

couple it with an augigy4 nd ill rock. I think audigy4 is for some 3.5k~4k now.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

What about ASUS XONAR?


----------



## asad_azam (Feb 16, 2008)

Logitech has some good speakers in its range

take a look at what creative has to offer


----------

